# USAA Pricing + Other Incentives



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

How about the USAA plus College Grad rebate together?


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

Does anybody know for sure whether you can combine fleet incentives with UDE?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Squiddie said:


> Does anybody know for sure whether you can combine fleet incentives with UDE?


can not combine


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Eagle11 said:


> How about the USAA plus College Grad rebate together?


no


----------



## DantonIzzo (Sep 1, 2014)

Ordered my 4GC last week and it is scheduled for production week 49. My CA just told me that PCD would be available on January 30th.

Can anyone chime in on how they determine the actual date of delivery? Currently, I am locked in for the $1,000 holiday credit, but I also have $1,000 USAA incentive that I also would like to use. However, USAA says I must take delivery by January 2nd. Do you think I can officially take delivery by Jan 2nd even though I'm not scheduled to do PCD until January 30th, so that I can use both incentives?

Also, in the event I can't take delivery by January 2nd, does anyone know whether USAA typically run incentives after January 2nd?


----------



## eaglesfan83 (Jan 6, 2009)

This is a very helpful thread. I am placing an order at the end of the month. However I see you have to take delivery by Jan 2nd which is not possible for me. What do I do if I place my order now and cant taker advantage of the credit. Do I take the credit in the purchase price and then take whatever is offered after Jan 2nd? Or am I just out of luck and cant take the 500 incentive since I know I wont take delivery before 2 Jan?


----------



## DantonIzzo (Sep 1, 2014)

Just found out from my CA that USAA likely will extend current benefits after the expiration date of January 2, 2015. So, begining on Jan 3, USAA will start another incentive.


----------



## eaglesfan83 (Jan 6, 2009)

Still unsure where that leaves me if I order now and cant take delivery till after 2 Jan.


----------



## DantonIzzo (Sep 1, 2014)

eaglesfan83 said:


> Still unsure where that leaves me if I order now and cant take delivery till after 2 Jan.


You may need to reactivate the code after January 3rd.


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

LMC said:


> I was told by the salesman during my last purchase that I could get both a USAA discount and a BMW CCA rebate. But I was turned down for the latter. I believe that the reason was that these are both affinity discounts/rebates due to my being a member of a group -- in this case, USAA member and club member.
> 
> In your case, you would be stacking an affinity discount (USAA) with a separate category of BMW credit (innovation or UDE); I _think_ that this works.


I thought that the BMWCCA rebate was separately administered and not done as part of the deal. You submit your purchase info to the CCA after the fact and get the rebate that way. Not true?



[email protected] said:


> USAA cannot combine with UDE


You'd know better than me for sure, but I swear I got both on my lease last year. It may have been the dealer offering both, realizing he couldn't, then finding $500 in the price to keep me whole.


----------



## DantonIzzo (Sep 1, 2014)

Does anyone know whether the pricing on the USAA website includes the Holiday Credit? Or is the Holiday Credit in addition to the price listed on the website?


----------



## munich5 (Sep 23, 2004)

DantonIzzo said:


> Does anyone know whether the pricing on the USAA website includes the Holiday Credit? Or is the Holiday Credit in addition to the price listed on the website?


Checking for an update on USAA. What's the latest for 2017? Can we combine with loyalty (ex 2017 5 series loyalty)? How about with any other factory incentives?

Thx!


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

munich5 said:


> Checking for an update on USAA. What's the latest for 2017? Can we combine with loyalty (ex 2017 5 series loyalty)? How about with any other factory incentives?
> 
> Thx!


USAA / Domestic Military Program is still on. It's $2,000 for a non-BMW financed or cash transaction, $500 on a lease, and $1000 on BMW financed transaction.

For the lease it is a rebate, not a discount.

Cannot be combined with Corporate Fleet.

BMW Financial Services Sales Support can be combined with USAA. (i.e. cash allowances or lease rebates.) Including the new 5-series Loyalty.


----------



## munich5 (Sep 23, 2004)

MJBrown62 said:


> USAA / Domestic Military Program is still on. It's $2,000 for a non-BMW financed or cash transaction, $500 on a lease, and $1000 on BMW financed transaction.
> 
> For the lease it is a rebate, not a discount.
> 
> ...


Very helpful, MJBrown62! :thumbup:

Follow up question on a lease. Does the lease have to be a referral from USAA (via their sourcing program) OR do I need to supply a code to the dealer? Lastly- does the $500 rebate apply to the best negotiated deal?

Thanks!


----------



## jhm5 (Jan 8, 2016)

Go to USAA and read the fine print and you will see that USAA can not be used for European Delivery, for example. Go to BMWCCA and read the fine print and you will see that USAA and BMWCCA can not be combined. The club handles the paperwork, but BMW NA makes the rules. My suggestions is to go to the source of the discount to research the various exclusions, not your CA.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

munich5 said:


> Very helpful, MJBrown62! :thumbup:
> 
> Follow up question on a lease. Does the lease have to be a referral from USAA (via their sourcing program) OR do I need to supply a code to the dealer? Lastly- does the $500 rebate apply to the best negotiated deal?
> 
> Thanks!


Its a rebate, so its off the best negotiated discount. The other part is logistics of the plan, and that part I dont know.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

munich5 said:


> Very helpful, MJBrown62! :thumbup:
> 
> Follow up question on a lease. Does the lease have to be a referral from USAA (via their sourcing program) OR do I need to supply a code to the dealer? Lastly- does the $500 rebate apply to the best negotiated deal?
> 
> Thanks!


The dealer needs a specific USAA code that you get through the USAA members web site (under "car buying services".)

You get to negotiate the price, then apply the USAA discount/lease rebate.


----------



## 2002 tii (Jan 29, 2006)

The USAA incentive is technically not a rebate but is a discount from BMWNA applied to the negotiated price. In order to qualify you must be a member of USAA either directly as result of military service or be an eligible relative. Secondly you must maintain some kind of financial relationship with USAA via one of their products, i.e insurance, banking etc. Lastly you must access their web site and determine the USAA incentive applicable to the model and year you are buying/leasing and then print out the incentive form to bring to the dealer. N.B. be sure to check carefully because the incentive may be a different amount for leasing vs purchase.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

2002 tii said:


> The USAA incentive is technically not a rebate but is a discount from BMWNA applied to the negotiated price. In order to qualify you must be a member of USAA either directly as result of military service or be an eligible relative. Secondly you must maintain some kind of financial relationship with USAA via one of their products, i.e insurance, banking etc. Lastly you must access their web site and determine the USAA incentive applicable to the model and year you are buying/leasing and then print out the incentive form to bring to the dealer. N.B. be sure to check carefully because the incentive may be a different amount for leasing vs purchase.


OK, straight from the dealer. It's why it's in the ask-a-dealer forum. 

$2,000 for cash purchase or not financed with BMW
$1,000 on a BMW finance contract
$500 on a lease. It is a rebate on a lease contract. Not a discount.

USAA member must be Property and Casualty Insurance holders.

Only one incentive per USAA member per year.

USAA member must be the Purchaser of record.

mjb


----------



## Bluegoofyb (Mar 7, 2017)

*2016 5 series $5000 incentive and NASD pricing*

I'm a newbie here...saw some attractive pricing (post $5000 incentive) on NASD for the 2016 5 series leftovers. How realistic do you think the pricing is on NASD...apparently they collect what was actually paid? I have a quote for $47,995 and when I price out the model on NASD, I see a range of $41K - $47K.

I suppose it doesn't hurt to ask for the $41K? They told me the $5000 was accounted for in the $47,997 price. MSRP was $58,795.

Would love thoughts from this group.


----------

